# Orbis Pro Gain 300



## mathand1 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Quite simple really, Used to have a contact who could supply me Orbis pro gain 300, He moved away, then found a site online that supplied it which I thought , Great, will use them regular,*

*Then, after a few months when I went back they had changed their suppliers so no pro gain ! ;-(*

*Does anybody no where I can order this product as it works well for me ?*

*Regards*

*mathand1*


----------



## smash-uk (Jul 25, 2016)

U can buy other lab. Every lab have a mix of testosterone.


----------

